# Dual wheels 318



## keepemlocked (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## keepemlocked (Dec 21, 2013)

Just got my new spacer and tires on that I got for Christmas! You would be surprised how much more momentum you can build when pushing snow. Lots of fun!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks pretty cool, now you need a real big dump of snow.


----------



## keepemlocked (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks, it sure has been plenty cold, but have not gotten the 12-14 inch snow storm I'm waiting for. Got the spacer from www.xtrememotorworks.com I would recommend them. Very high quality! My next purchase will be an end loader for my 318.


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

You'll find, you're gonna have more trouble pushing snow that way. With the tires being wider than your blade, they'll ride up on the snow the blade didn't clear.


----------



## bengoode318 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cool 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tractor Forum


----------



## keepemlocked (Dec 21, 2013)

I know what your saying, but that hasn't been the case so far. This winter broke 1979's record, and we had close to 80" of snow this winter in Iowa. I never would have made it with out the extra traction.




Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

First off I am not trying to be smart @ss,and I do wish the best!!

Question..your running extra tire on each side,now would you be sharing rear ballast weight w/other tire,and wouldn't that mean less traction bite...example one runs AG tire will get more traction bite than running F4 tire.


----------

